# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل post در exprss

## windwalker

سلام
یه مدته به این مشکل برخوردم و stackoverflow هم پرسیدم اما به نتیجه ای نرسیدم
یه متد پست ساده نوشتم که رو لوکال هاست خیلی خوب و عادی جواب میده ولی وقتی رو سرور ران میکنم جواب نمیده ولی برا متد get اینجوری نیست و مشکلی نداره

var express = require('express')
var app = express()
app.post('/', (req, res)=>{
    res.send('hi')
})
app.listen(3000, ()=>{
console.log('port 3000')
})

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
سرور هم سیستم عامل ubuntu 16.04

----------


## cybercoder

از روتر استفاده کنید بهتر است. اما در آن حالت هم باید کار کند. نگارش Node سمت سرور؟

const express=require('express') ;
const router=express.Router();
const app=express();

app.use(router) ;

router.post('/', (req, res)=>{

res.send('hi')
}) ;

app.listen(3000, ()=>{
console.log('port 3000') ;
})

----------

